
How to rob somebody using Google Buzz - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/97164/how-rob-somebody-using-google-buzz
======
oscardelben
It's actually simpler (and I think more used) to wait until someone leaves
their home, and then one follows the victim while the other one enters the
home. Why using google buzz and having to figure out their name and address?

I personally don't think this is that great risk.

------
woid
That article is a populistic bullshit. Sure social media are good source of
information about target person and it is good to point that out, but there
are zillions better ways how to plan a robbery.

If some low-life is so sophisticated to plan it using google buzz technology,
he would probably do this instead: 1\. find initial set of rich
individuals/families in your operational radius (use whatever technology) 2\.
evaluate their behavioral patterns (using google buzz or whatever) 3\.
evaluate level of their protection (like alarm systems etc.) 4\. evaluate
risk/outcome chances and focus on the best one(s)

So using Google Buzz has very little to do with your changes to be robbed. You
have much better chance when you are visibly rich.

------
johnl
I am not sure the strategy in the article will work or not but it sure does
highlight the trade off problems between internet and personal
security/identity. Seems like no one likes the preferences opt in/opt out that
everyone is currently using.

------
anigbrowl
...or Facebook, or Twitter, or Foursquare...this guy sounds like he couldn't
get a job writing at a real tabloid newspaper so he carved out a gig at some
also-ran computer publication.

